# Shalamar Medical And Dental College & Sharif Medical College (Lahore) Are They Worth Applying To?



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Assalamalaikum, 

Anyone applying to any of these two colleges? (Shalamar and/or Sharif) 
I know they say both of them are PMDC recognized and they are listed in Avicenna Directory BUT, HOW TO BE REALLY SURE? :/

For those who want to apply, 
-There is no aptitude test held by these colleges
- Admissions begin from November 1st

SO, ARE THEY WORTH APPLYING TO?

- - - Updated - - -

*Also, Both of these Colleges are PRIVATE institutes.*


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll apply in both of these...my agg is 76.6%....Slim chances for Shalamar but high for Sharif...whts ur agg?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

71.63%

But I don't know whether both of these Colleges are ACTUALLY listed in Avicenna Directory. I want to be sure first.
ANY IDEA ABOUT THEIR TUITION FEE?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

For Usmle and plab , as well as other exams your medical college should be listed in IMED & both of these are listed in IMED so no prob!


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

me applying to both of the colleges.but shalamar is a new college and it hasn't produced any batch of mbbs students.i'm very confused between FMH,shalamar and sharif.i also heard that any new medical college hiers top level professors and maintains quite good standard at the beginning to get itself approved from pm&dc..that might be the case with shalamar..what do u people say about it??


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Shalamar has 2nd top merit after CMH and a very good faculty as well


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Shalamar is a pretty top-notch school, havent looked into sharif so much though.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

sharif medical college merit was 77.6% and its almost out of lahore. their fee for first year is 7,45,000Rs (without Hostel)


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> sharif medical college merit was 77.6% and its almost out of lahore. their fee for first year is 7,45,000Rs (without Hostel)


really its too far what the hell why all medical colleges are far away from me


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

how far is sharif medical college? 10-15 kms max? or more? :O
i plan on applying there...


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

botmen said:


> how far is sharif medical college? 10-15 kms max? or more? :O
> i plan on applying there...


From shadman its 42km and from thokar its 15 km

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

how's the patient exposure there?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

sharif fee is high and its also very far from my resident husssshh why all colleges are far ??


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

I FOUND OUT....SHARIF has a hhigh closing merit for MBBS but for BDS it's way lower !!


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> I FOUND OUT....SHARIF has a hhigh closing merit for MBBS but for BDS it's way lower !!


can u tell the closing merit for mbbs in sharif??


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah tell me too

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Yeah tell me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Its was 78% as per admin office

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks;-)

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

I went yesterday to apply to sharif....they said last year's closing merit for locals was 77 % !!.........college is really far though................reeeeally far lol (even from thokar)


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> I went yesterday to apply to sharif....they said last year's closing merit for locals was 77 % !!.........college is really far though................reeeeally far lol (even from thokar)



Use the khayban e Jinnad road. Best way to get there.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

the what road ...lol...we used riwind road......since I live near Bahria.....


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> the what road ...lol...we used riwind road......since I live near Bahria.....


Come from Jauhar town, use that road which has howdy's and serpino's. Keep going on that road and make a left and you will then come on raiwind. Travel 7 km further and make a right.


----------

